# Air Force Kit Shop



## brian_k (2 Jun 2008)

Does anyone have links to AF kit shops where I could get items such as the gold wire AF cap badge, an all metal AF cap badge, AF belt buckle, etc?


----------



## aesop081 (2 Jun 2008)

brian_k said:
			
		

> AF belt buckle, etc?



CANEX for that one

The rest, most AF museums will have (Trenton, Greenwood and Comox for sure) and also the RCAF association website ( airforce.ca IIRC)


----------



## brian_k (2 Jun 2008)

I'm in portage so the nearest Canex is Shilo. I would rather buy the stuff online if I can.


----------



## aesop081 (2 Jun 2008)

brian_k said:
			
		

> I'm in portage so the nearest Canex is Shilo. I would rather buy the stuff online if I can.



Well, thats where the last part of my post comes in........


----------



## brian_k (2 Jun 2008)

Yeah, thanks. It's just to bad the canex in Winnipeg closed.


----------



## brian_k (2 Jun 2008)

Here are some I found if anyone else needs the links.

http://www.shearwateraviationmuseum.ns.ca/giftshop/index.htm
http://www.comoxairforcemuseum.ca/Home.html
http://www.airforcemuseum.ca/giftshop.htm
http://gmam.ca/gift_shop.htm
http://www.c-and-e-museum.org/MercuryShop/shopdisplayproducts.asp?id=20&cat=Service+Dress#


----------



## aesop081 (2 Jun 2008)

brian_k said:
			
		

> http://www.comoxairforcemuseum.ca/Home.html    COMOX
> http://www.airforcemuseum.ca/giftshop.htm      TRENTON
> http://gmam.ca/gift_shop.htm     GREENWOOD



Isnt that what i said.......lol


----------



## bartbandyrfc (2 Jun 2008)

I don't think CANEX sells them any more.  Suggest you phone them first before you drive to Shilo. CANEX YOW, YAW and YZX don't sell them anymore.

You can also contact Joe Drouin, who makes the badges for al those museums.  He doesn't have on line sales yet, but you can contact him by phone to buy.

http://www.joedrouin.com/

BB


----------



## geo (2 Jun 2008)

Wm Scully's in Montreal

http://www.williamscully.ca/main_products.php


----------



## brian_k (3 Jun 2008)

> Isnt that what i said.......lol



Sorry I meant here are some URL's that I found, based on your suggestion of Comox, Greenwood and Trenton


----------



## aesop081 (3 Jun 2008)

bartbandyrfc said:
			
		

> I don't think CANEX sells them any more.



CANEX here still does


----------



## RetiredRoyal (6 Jul 2008)

no canex in winnipeg and clothing stores tailor does not have hat badges...what's with that....


----------

